# HDR - LR6 sneek peek



## Jack Henry (Feb 28, 2015)

LR6 HDR sneek peek from PetaPixel


----------



## robosolo (Feb 28, 2015)

And it will export those merged files as a DNG - fantastic!


----------



## tspear (Mar 2, 2015)

I guess I need to learn to shoot HDR. 
Oh what is one more thing to learn?

Tim


----------



## AndreasM (Mar 2, 2015)

Great! For me that was the only imporant thing missing in Lighroom.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 2, 2015)

tspear said:


> I guess I need to learn to shoot HDR.
> Oh what is one more thing to learn?
> 
> Tim


What's to learn? Most DSLRs have a bracket mode setting.  HDR is nothing more than a bracketed series of photos merged into a single image.


----------



## tspear (Mar 2, 2015)

clee01l said:


> What's to learn? Most DSLRs have a bracket mode setting.  HDR is nothing more than a bracketed series of photos merged into a single image.



Yup, I recall reading that. 
But I have read a few articles about it, brackets seem to be good on average. However, from what I have read, manually may do a better job, and is easier to post process. 
And, I will also have to read how to do brackets in my camera 

Tim


----------



## dmward (Mar 2, 2015)

Tim,
I habitually shot brackets when out walking around the city. With Canon 5DIII there was a menu for setting how many frames in bracket and EV spread. With Sony A7R similar menu options. With Fuji its a fixed 1 EV spread but one can chose what to use, i.e. Av, Tv or ISO. Those options also are available with the others.

Makes it easy to do even, hand held.

Will be interesting to see if there is a way to do it as a preset. Probably not since it would be almost impossible to find a way to ensure the bracket was properly selected.


----------



## tspear (Mar 2, 2015)

dmward,

I have a Canon 6D. I have not even looked yet on how to do it!
I have only really started learning just over a year ago, and this is a hobby. So I have a lot to learn. And this just adds to the list. This is not a bad problem guys....

Tim


----------



## Nathan_h (Mar 2, 2015)

This feature and the stitching feature have sold me on upgrading.


----------



## gregDT (Mar 3, 2015)

clee01l said:


> What's to learn? Most DSLRs have a bracket mode setting.  HDR is nothing more than a bracketed series of photos merged into a single image.



Yep and it's the 'merged' bit where all the fun lives and where the learning comes in 
Out of the box most HDR images are just where we start. Then it's tone mapping and all the other messing about that stops us ending up with something that looks like it was taken on an alien world.


----------



## dmward (Mar 4, 2015)

There is a segment in the Lightroom Video training series from Luminous Landscape where Michael and Jeff are talking with Eric Chan. It turns out that when the engineers were working on the develop module, Eric had them use 32 bit HDR files for testing to make sure all the algorithms associated with the sliders worked to the end.

After a bit he realized that the 32 bit capability could be useful, so they added the merge to HDR and save as 32 bit TIFF. I think that was 5.3.

The nice think about the capability is that it increases the sensitivity and range of the Develop Module sliders while minimizing the risk of the tone making horrors.  One could probably still over do things but its a marvel for getting enough DR for architectural interiors when one wants to see what's outside a window.

The image can be flat looking but finding a white and black point, then adding a stronger tone curve goes a long way. Clarity to help with mid-tone contrast and its usually not necessary to do much with the contrast slider. Careful use of Highlights and shadows for ensuring detail and voila, a useful picture without needing to round trip to photoshop except to create the file.

No even that won't be a necessity.


----------

